# Turkey time in menard,texas



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Shot this turkey opening weekend of bow season from 20 yards,with my mathews z7 extreme,at my 180 acres in menard.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good shooting


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

